# Switchback XT cam timing question



## hoggin03 (Oct 24, 2005)

I hate to even get in to this being that bow season opens in 10 days, but I decided to take a look at my ATA, brace height, cam rotation, etc tonight. I am not thrilled with what I found.

My bow is a Switchback XT, and it has been Crackerized. Since Crackers worked on the bow, I have shot it thousands of times (really!)

In checking everything, here is what I found - ATA is 31 1/16", brace height is nearly dead on 7.5". However, in checking my cam orientation, I have found that it is WAY off. Below is a picture. The white rod is lined up with the timing holes in the cam, and my limbs are bottomed out. Just above my bottom string suppressor the white rod is approx 2.75" from the string. At my kisser button, it is approx 3.5" from the string. Just below my top string suppressor it is approx 4" from the string.

Also, yesterday I was at the shop and checked my draw weight. It was 63 pounds. I thought that I had only backed the limbs out 1 turn, but when I saw this I thought maybe I had done more and forgot - so I didn't think much of it. When I got home, I decided to tighten the bolts down a turn and it was exactly 1 turn to get them bottomed out. Shouldn't 1 turn only drop my draw weight to around 68 pounds? I don't own a scale, so I can't check it right now to see what the draw weight is with them bottomed out, but I'm guessing that it is not 70+ pounds like it should be.

I'm far from an expert and am still new at tuning my own bow. Any help with my problems would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## steve-o (Nov 29, 2005)

take it to your pro shop and have them tune it up, but looks like a couple of turns more or less on your cable will bring it back in specs.


----------



## GATOR-EYE (Jun 30, 2006)

TEN DAYS BEFORE BOW SEASON :mg: IF IT'S SHOOTING GOOD LEAVE IT A LONE!! PLAY WITH IT AFTER BOW SEASON. MY XT IS JUST ABOUT THE SAME SPEC. AS YOURS BUT ME AND THE BOW ARE GETTING ALONG GREAT AND SHOOTING GREAT SO I AM GOING TO WAIT INTIL AFTER SEASON TO START FIDDLING WITH IT... GOOD LUCK...IF IT ISN'T BROKE, DON'T FIX IT!!:darkbeer:


----------



## redryder66 (Jun 4, 2005)

A couple of twists to the buss cable should bring your cam back to proper orientation, and bring your draw weight back up.:darkbeer: :darkbeer:


----------



## Sid13 (Sep 8, 2006)

Is the draw length O.K. for you? Twisting up the cable will get the weight back up but will also increase your DL. The cam timing is alittle out but i've timed alot of mathews almost exactly the same to maintain DL. The reasone the bows are like this from the factory is the limbs are not all the same deflection rate so instead of using limb blocks to dial the weight in they use the string & cable. If your DL is good and you are comfortable with the DW the you bow cant get any better for you!


----------



## jgould (May 15, 2006)

I figure, If all you should back the bolts out is 2.5 turns on an XT then it should be at 66 pounds at one full turn out. Thats all I can help you with.


----------



## BearSlayr (Jan 23, 2006)

Just add a few twists. Half twist at a time to bring her back.:wink:


----------



## hoggin03 (Oct 24, 2005)

Thanks for the advice. I got the bow tuned up and she's shooting beautifully!


----------



## cloquet (Jan 12, 2004)

The XT uses course threads so one turn moves things more than a bow with fine threads. On my 50 to 60 lb. XT one turn lowered the draw weight from 62 lbs. to 57 lbs.


----------

